# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فیزیوتراپی یا تربیت بدنی؟

## amir22

سلام 
یه چندتا سوال درباره فیزیوتراپی دارم 
با لیسانس فیزیوتراپی میشه دبیر تربیت بدنی شد آیا؟
حیطه مشاغل فیزیوتراپی چیه 
مرسی

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام 
> یه چندتا سوال درباره فیزیوتراپی دارم 
> با لیسانس فیزیوتراپی میشه دبیر تربیت بدنی شد آیا؟
> حیطه مشاغل فیزیوتراپی چیه 
> مرسی


کی همچین حرفی زده؟؟؟  :Yahoo (21): ||||||| 
با فیزیوتراپی فقط میشه فیزیوتراپیست شد !!! اگه ارشد اسپورت بگیری میتونی برای تیمای ورزشی کار درمانی انجام بدی دیگه هیچ ربطی به بقیه کارا نداره

----------


## amir22

گفتیم شاید بشه آخه فیزیو هم  به ورزش مرتبطه

----------


## marzie_

حالا چرا میخوای فیزیوتراپی رو ول کنی معلم ورزش بشی :Yahoo (77):

----------


## dars

دمت گرم با حرفت روحم شاد شد :Yahoo (23): 
چرا حالا میخوای فیزیو بری برو اون کدرشته های دبیری تربیت بدنی رو بزن

----------


## M.javaddd

داداچ فک کنم بهت آمار غلط دادنا..فیزیو رو ول کنی بری تربیت بدنی؟!

----------


## amir22

> دمت گرم با حرفت روحم شاد شد
> چرا حالا میخوای فیزیو بری برو اون کدرشته های دبیری تربیت بدنی رو بزن


دانشگاه فرهنگیان فکر کنم محدودیت سنی داره
بعدش باید تو شهر خودت بمونی 
واسه همین گفتم فیزیو که بعدش اگه خواستم دبیر بشم 
امکانش باشه منظورم معلم ورزشه

----------


## ShahabM

> دانشگاه فرهنگیان فکر کنم محدودیت سنی داره
> بعدش باید تو شهر خودت بمونی 
> واسه همین گفتم فیزیو که بعدش اگه خواستم دبیر بشم 
> امکانش باشه منظورم معلم ورزشه


بله فرهنگیان تا ۲۲ سال هستش

Sent from my TRT-L21A using Tapatalk

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_چشماتو ببند 
برو فیزیو_

----------

